# inverters real life test



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have heard a lot about the inveretrs used with a solar set up. I have one that I bought on ebay for about $100 that was in 2013.
It is a pure sine wave that has been run quite a bit. It's been used since 2013 and turned on for over a year now. It powers the
T.V., computer and some small appliances. And in the summer it also runs my refrigerator. I have never done anything to it.

I checked and the same guy is still selling them. I'll put a link if someone wants to check them out.

Also I hear about time spent on solar system maintenance. Maintenance? Once a month I check the water and ad distilled water as
needed. I have never had to clean a terminal or replace a battery. 
My panels are self cleaning for the snow and in summer I have it set up to where when it rains my panels get blasted with water
enough to keep them clean.

About a 1 1/2 years ago I got tired of going out and turning the inverter on every day so I just left it on. Why not? If it's not working
it's not using any power. And it doesn't seem to get hot.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you, my friend, . . . 

Actually, when you began talking about it some time ago, . . . you kick started my system into activation.

I use a one battery system (soon to become 2 batteries) and a 2000 watt inverter bought on sale at Harbor freight.

It powers the lighting for 90% of my house (need to get the rest converted over) as well as my computer and modem.

I can charge my phone / tablet / and all my other electronic gadgets.

I do have a solar panel, . . . not hooked up as of yet, . . . it'll go into service later this year when we put the new roof on my workshop.

Again, . . . thanks for the boost, . . . and the update on your system.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the "been there, done that" information. I always read your posts. Good stuff.

I guess I kind of baby my inverter, I don't run it unneccessarily, but I don't use it for lighting and such like you do. When I do use it, though, it gets a heavy workout. Usually 4-5 loads of washing clothes. Next month it will be 1 year young. It's a Xantrex 1000/1500 watt PSW; so far, so good.

P.S. This guy knows a ton about inverters.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

dwight55 said:


> I use a one battery system (soon to become 2 batteries) and a 2000 watt inverter ... I do have a solar panel, . . . not hooked up as of yet, . . . [/QUOTE @dwight55, If you don't mind my asking, what do you use to replenish your battery?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Thanks for the "been there, done that" information. I always read your posts. Good stuff.
> 
> I guess I kind of baby my inverter, I don't run it unneccessarily, but I don't use it for lighting and such like you do. When I do use it, though, it gets a heavy workout. Usually 4-5 loads of washing clothes. Next month it will be 1 year young. It's a Xantrex 1000/1500 watt PSW; so far, so good.
> 
> P.S. This guy knows a ton about inverters.


Ouch,,,,,,, Makes my inverter sound like junk LOL But it works


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

0rocky said:


> dwight55 said:
> 
> 
> > I use a one battery system (soon to become 2 batteries) and a 2000 watt inverter ... I do have a solar panel, . . . not hooked up as of yet, . . . [/QUOTE @dwight55, If you don't mind my asking, what do you use to replenish your battery?
> ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a small that plugs in to a power port . Use it also with the motorcycles to charge phone and head sets faster. Has proven to work every well. The control unit on our small Solar panel has a port for it.
Out put 115 volts
AC out put Frequency 60 HZ =/- 1 HZ
Continuous out put 100W
USB output 500 mA 5V DC
Input 12v DC
fuse 10Amp

We hooked 24 volt ones to the vehicles in the desert . Had no problem running a 30 cup chrome god coffee maker.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks @dwight55 for clearing up the mystery Please remember to use a controller between your solar cell and battery(ies) so you do not overcharge the latter.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I've read the idle power is something to look at with these. what's the idle power on this one? I didn't look at the video or research its specs yet...

Thank you,
Michael J.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

You're right @Michael_Js, especially if you intend to leave the unit running all night when solar cannot replenish your battery(ies). I haven't looked at the specs on this unit as I am already invested in a pair of inverters and don't anticipate needing any additional units.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

*Be wary of "pure sine wave" claims*

Revisiting this thread! I was reminded of a black & decker inverter that was rated as Pure Sine wave. When I ran some fluorescent lights I saw some banding, not sure what else to call a "raccoon tail" like striping. Put another inverter on the circuit and the lights and looked fine.


----------

